# Oil Gas or solid Fuel



## dymo (29 Jan 2016)

we are thinking of chaning our stove which at the moment is a solid fuel we are thinking of looking at gas but don't know if that will be expensive to run.

we find with the solid fuel that it is very dirty.We have a small sitting room and we are going to get our old boiler back up and running again so that will heat the rest of the house.

For anyone that has gas or an oil stove what are the pros and cons are they very expensive to run.


----------



## Branz (29 Jan 2016)

can you edit this to make it a bit clearer, what do you mean by a gas or oil stove?
properly done, a  gas fired central heating boiler with radiators will be the cheapest to run right now.
SEAI have a comparison somewhere on their site


----------



## Leo (29 Jan 2016)

Take a look at the SEAI's fuel cost comparison [broken link removed]. That gives you the cost per kWh of delivered heat for each fuel source.


----------



## Shane007 (29 Jan 2016)

If you have natural gas, then that would be the better option, but the correct gas stove/gas fire will be the key decision. LPG is a good choice also but will be more expensive to run than natural gas.
DFE's (decorative fuel effect) gas fires are the ones to see away from. They will be approx 25% efficient with a lot of room heat loss when they are off.
If you choose an ILFE (inset live fuel effect) gas fire, these are excellent and approx 76% efficient. Other choices would be gas direct flue gas stoves, etc. Equally as good, so it will be down to your personal taste.
Makes such as Valor and Gazco are very good with plenty of excellent back up customer service when needed. 
Another excellent make would be Jotul but pricey. Again, equally good back up service.

Just make sure your RGI ensures the flue and ventilation is correct for the appliance and if it is not a balanced flue appliance, you will require 2 carbon monoxide alarms with the appliance. (one in the room of the appliance and another within 5m of your bedroom doors).


----------



## JohnJay (29 Jan 2016)

Shane007 said:


> If you choose an ILFE (inset live fuel effect) gas fire, these are excellent and approx 76% efficient.


Shane007, are these the gas fires with the glass fire front?


----------



## Shane007 (29 Jan 2016)

Yes


----------



## JohnJay (29 Jan 2016)

I haven't had a gas fire for years, but I seen one of these in a house recently and it looked very impressive.


----------



## Shane007 (29 Jan 2016)

I have fitted lots of them and they are excellent, great heat and very controllable. The more you spend on them, the more controllability you get, such as remote control ignition, room thermostat built into the remote control so you set the desired temperature and the flame turns up or down to suit.

As I said previously though, flue and ventilation is critically important.


----------



## David_Dublin (8 Feb 2016)

@Shane007 Any suggestions or options for two sided gas stoves? Ideally one with remote control for thermostat. We have natural gas. 

Edit - sorry, one other question, if going for a single sided stove, if you had any recommendations re something that might also be able to heat the water/rads, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Shane007 (8 Feb 2016)

I don't really know of any gas fires that are two sided nor ones that do heating. If gas, then stick with just a fire for room heat.

Here's a selection of Gazco. Most have remote control thermostatic control and you should find something to suit all tastes. Gazco are also a very good quality and are widely available through many stockists.

http://brochures.stovax.com/brochures/pdf/gazco-fires.pdf


----------



## David_Dublin (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the reply Shane


----------

